

House Republicans release watershed copyright reform paper - blackhole
http://boingboing.net/2012/11/17/house-republicans-release-wate.html

======
DavidAdams
Alas, the blowback was swift, and the Republicans caved:
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121117/16492521084/that-w...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121117/16492521084/that-
was-fast-hollywood-already-browbeat-republicans-into-retracting-report-
copyright-reform.shtml)

~~~
hkmurakami
This makes me _really_ sad. I was so excited when I heard news of this report
earlier in the day :(

~~~
shmerl
Why sad? It just proves the point - they probably weren't sincere to begin
with.

~~~
hkmurakami
I was hopeful that something actually might change. Call me naive if you will
:(

~~~
shmerl
Even if some within there would want it, others would sabotage any such
attempt. Their dependence on lobbyist money is too strong.

------
cageface
I actually have a lot of sympathy for the traditional "conservative" values of
limited government, personal liberty and accountability, and fiscal
conservatism.

If the Republicans ever get tired of using race baiting, warmongering and
decoy social wedge issues to elect self-serving plutocrats and starts actually
doing something to promote these values it's possible I might even vote for
one of them some day.

~~~
MartinCron
You need to be the change you want to see. Become a moderate Republican.
That's what I did. Seriously.

~~~
smokeyj
What exactly is a moderate republican? Sounds like a closet libertarian..

~~~
MartinCron
Libertarians are, to me, more about rigid ideology.

~~~
smokeyj
Isn't ideology rigid by definition? What's the alternative? Pseudo principles?

~~~
MartinCron
Pragmatism. The realization that taxes can be too low or too high, or that we
cold be spending too much or not enough, or that the conflict isn't between
too much or not enough regulation but between good and bad regulation.

~~~
smokeyj
You're confusing intuition with pragmatism.

~~~
MartinCron
Maybe. Although I like to think that being reality-based on ones approach is
more pragmatic than intuitive :)

------
gwright
Already being discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4797036>

------
ihaveadream
The pulled report is still available here:
[http://keionline.org/sites/default/files/rsc_policy_brief_--...](http://keionline.org/sites/default/files/rsc_policy_brief_
--_three_myths_about_copyright_law_and_where_to_start_to_fix_it_--
_november_16_2012.pdf)

